# over active baby at 35 weeks?



## lauralora

ive heard conflicting info about this so thought id ask. my baby all a sudden seems to be moving loads more than usual, last night he moved for hours and today he isnt going long without knocking some big movements out :haha:

id be happy about this but i cant help thinking 'oo its a change in pattern, is he ok' etc 

also when he moves my belly seems to move with him.

is this all normal? im wondering if maybe theres been a growth spurt so when he moves im seeing and feeling it more as my belly is so tight??? x


----------



## mummyem

ive never noticed a slow dwn in movement before labour hun otherwise i would of been worried and i cant remember ever worrying that baby wasnt moving.
was having cntractions all last night and baba is still wiggling as for ur belly going as well itsjust cos there isnt much room.
x


----------



## hayley_willis

I have had this from 35 weeks up until today, Baby has constantly moved, it hurts after a while because the movements are so big! I asked my MW because according to my pregnancy book they should asleep 90% of the time! My baby moved 90% of the time.

Feeling really un well today and he hasn't moved that much so I am on a bit of a skitz now because I am so used to the last 2 weeks where he has moved frantically!

Hope this helps hun x


----------



## Scampie

My baby has been going mad since about 35 weeks. I have the odd quiet day but usually once he gets going my whole belly is like some kind of wave machine. It makes me feel self conscious when im out as you can see people looking at me like an alien is about to erupt :lol:


----------



## Jox

i think its normal for movements to get stronger/more often later in pregnancy, after all you do have a big baby in your tummy! :hugs:

xxx


----------



## calais

My baby seems to move ALL the time. She never stops. The only time she slowed down was about 2weeks ago when i had steroid injections, she seemed really quiet over those 2days then came back full force lol

Im all baby, i dont have any extra meat on me so ive been able to see all the movements and mys tomach moves with her too. Im just so surprised how strong she is as she is only just reached 4lb now ( the average baby reaches that at like 31-32weeks)


----------



## Trix

I'm exactly the same at 34+6 - Chickpea is making some mahooosive movements all of a sudden. I was diagnosed breech at my 34 week check and I'm sure that I can feel this little one doing complete somersaults. It's mental and quite uncomfortable but I love it :D


----------



## chief's wife

very normal


----------

